# color enhancing food



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

what are some color enhancing food to feed my rbps


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

shrimp and smelt and pellets


----------



## Dasu95 (Oct 18, 2003)

*I say shrimp/Hikari chiclid Gold pellets and Beef Heart*


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

foods with carotene and i do believe alot of iron, iron provides the blood with oxygen making it red so the fish looks better, people often suffering anemic conditions look pale, so:

crustaceans
cichlid gold
bloodworm
red worm
beef


----------



## darkling (Dec 30, 2003)

Frozen Krill twice a week or so works good.


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

deff shrimp and krill


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

ok good because I have 3 red bellies and only one of them has really bright colouring so I wanted them all to look bright


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Shrimp works well.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

shrimp and beef hart i think


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

definitely shrimp and krill.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i find shrimp loaded with colour enhancing pellets works best for me


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

I use shrimp and you can really see a difference in my fish.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Shrimp may enchance coloring. Krill from hikari WILL enchance coloring. You can also combine some pellet color enchancer to the fish into the regular shrimp you are feeding it by inserting the pellet into the meat


----------

